
How much JavaScript do we need? - sebdd
https://sebastiandedeyne.com/how-much-javascript-do-we-really-need/
======
Porthos9K
I know I'm showing my age here, but I still think that the answer to this
question should be "none". I still think that if your website or web
application doesn't work without JS, then you've made a mistake in either your
design or implementation. Worse, you're making unwarranted assumptions about
what sort of hardware, software, and connection they're using. This is not to
say that you _must not_ use JavaScript, but when I see that a site isn't using
JS for progressive enhancement, but is instead JS-dependent, then I assume
that the developers are up to something nefarious.

